# Black bear shoulder mount



## Bcordell486 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice work!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

That’s cool!


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks great.
Love these fuzzy buggers


----------



## jcaporaletti (9 mo ago)

Looks good.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Nice mount.


----------

